# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Is it easy to harvest salt from seawater?

## wildgarden

My family and I were wondering if harvesting salt from seawater was possible by simply collecting seawater and setting it out in shallow pans so the water can evaporate leaving only the salt residue.  Sounds so simple, though when looking it up on the internet the information seems more complicated than that.  Perhaps that is because the information was geared toward commercial harvesting rather than a survival situation or simply for a hunter gatherer mentality.  Anyone know first hand? 

Wildgardener

----------


## Rick

It depends on where you live and how much you want. If live along a dry coastline then you can probably collect it off of rocks along the shoreline. Crevices, in particular, where water has splashed then dried. If you live along a wet coastline then you might have to boil the sea water. 

There is only about 35 grams of salt in a liter of seawater so we aren't talking about a lot of salt. Just setting out a pan and let water evaporate with yield about +/- 10 grams depending on the size of the pan, of course. If you want a good deal of salt then you will have to boil sea water until you have a concentrated amount of salt then boil the pan dry to collect it.

----------


## 1stimestar

Just boil it (also gets rid of any nasties) until it's almost dried, leave it out till it finishes drying and scrape the salt out.  We've done that before and it's kind of fun.  I covered the pan with a cut piece of nylon to keep most things out.

----------


## Winter

Aquire sea water, dilute it, filter it, boil it down, add fresh water, boil it down again, add fresh water, repeat till the salt is white and not green/tan.

----------


## hunter63

> Aquire sea water, dilute it, filter it, boil it down, add fresh water, boil it down again, add fresh water, repeat till the salt is white and not green/tan.


Ah....White good,.... green/tan, not so much,.......Got it.

Thanks, as I know what fish do in that water.....and Whales, yeah... white good

----------


## kyratshooter

Polutants are going to be dependent on where you are.  3/4 of the Earth is water so you are going to have to camp out next to the sewer plant to have a concentration of sea water pollution you should worry about.  

The salt itself is a disinfectant.

If you boil it why do you have to keep on boiling and adding water and boiling and adding water?  If it were from a river you would boil it for 5 minutes and drink it!  You can't kill germs twice.  Once is dead enough.

Our commercial salt is white due to bleaching, either in the sun or with chemicals.  

http://www.cargill.com/sf_bay/index.htm

http://www.cargill.com/sf_bay/index.htm

There is this thing called the internet and it has all kinds of research potential.

----------


## Rick

It's not for killing germs. It's to concentrate enough salt to make your effort worthwhile. As I said above, there is only about 35 grams of salt in a liter of water. That's not much when you try to boil the water down. If you keep adding water then you concentrate the salt so you actually have something to scrape out of the pot. 

Salt is naturally white. Or mostly white. Whit...ish. I used the internet so here's a link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt

----------


## kyratshooter

OK Rick, how do you concentrate something by adding water?  The articles I read stated that the concentrated water was drained from the pans and stored in sumps with roofs when it rained to protect the concentrated from being diluted.

Adding water is diluting, removal of water is concentrating.

In the frontier days they boiled the water from salt springs and continued adding saltwater to the pots just to increase the amount of salt before they stopped to scrape the kettles.  It was easier than bringing new kettles of water back to a boil when you were splitting wood by hand.

We have a salt lick nearby that is a historic site.  They boil salt for demonstrations.  They do the same at Fort Clatsop where Lewis and Clark camped for the winter in Washington. 

http://www.nps.gov/lewi/planyourvisit/saltworks.htm

These salt licks were on the maps before any cities were present.  The first known place where there is evidence of an organized battle among prehistoric humans is at a place called Esalt, a natural salt spring in the mid-east.

----------


## gryffynklm

> In the frontier days they boiled the water from salt springs and continued adding saltwater to the pots just to increase the amount of salt before they stopped to scrape the kettles.  It was easier than bringing new kettles of water back to a boil when you were splitting wood by hand.


They also left some salt in the bottom of the kettles because salt crystals form faster on existing crystals then on a clean pot.  

Cool link Kyrat.

----------


## Rick

You add water, boil, when the water gets low you add more water and boil some more. The salt precipitates out and forms on the side of the pot. If you were adding fresh water then yes it would dilute it. But since you are adding salt water and boiling the water away you are concentrating the amount of salt in the kettle, pan, what have you.

----------


## Winter

If you want green or tan salt, it's just evaporating the water out. Simple evaporation will not kill pesky critters like paralytic shellfish poisoning. 

So, boil it out.

I like white salt, and if its clean, it's white.

Only reason I'd dilute it is to mix it back up before the next filtering.

It's alot more trouble, but I cook the weird critters I eat and I process any plants (other then berries).

By all means, if you have a potato and no salt, it's emergency time.

----------


## FaithnoMore

It might be easier to collect and dry seaweed for seasoning. Other than that, no idea.

----------


## Winter

Seaweed has a very iron taste. That will make it more savory.

Great idea Faithnomore. Be really cool if you posted an intro with your experiances and stuff. I'd know better who I was talking to.

----------


## rockriver

Would you pour the seawater through a microfilter first, or simply through some sort of cloth...for filtering purposes?  I'm very interested in trying this!

----------


## grizzlyadam

> If you want green or tan salt, it's just evaporating the water out. Simple evaporation will not kill pesky critters like paralytic shellfish poisoning. 
> 
> So, boil it out.
> 
> I like white salt, and if its clean, it's white.
> 
> Only reason I'd dilute it is to mix it back up before the next filtering.
> 
> It's alot more trouble, but I cook the weird critters I eat and I process any plants (other then berries).
> ...


Can't say why salt would come out green but pretty sure that "tan colored salt" is the product of a homogenous mixture of sodium chloride (table salt) and magnesium sulfate which is also good for you (in the minute amounts they would be present). 

Quick fact: The sulfate ion is the only thing that can actually reverse the effects of mercury poisoning, which will otherwise stay in your blood till the day you die. What happens in your blood is that the magnesium when dissolved (like any other molecule) splits into its separate ions. Once the sulfate ion comes into contact with the mercury atom a chemical bonding occurs, creating mercury sulfate. Mercury sulfate is a non-soluble molecule, which is easier for your body to process out of your system.

Another quick fact: Pure Magnesium metal can be obtained through a complicated process straight from the sea!

----------


## grendal

In my experiance, the reason salt has colors is based on minerals in the water. By boiling it till it's white, your also boiling off those minerals. Salt from where I get it is usually pink in color. The reason for me is all because of sodium, potassium, iron, magnesium, calcium, and copper. So if it's green you might got a lot of copper in the water. By the debated "concentration" idea all your doing is adding more sodium/salt while the potassium, iron, magnesium, calcium and copper, is still present, your getting more salt. Since we are talking sea salt rather then the salt I get from my local spring. There is iron, magnesium, calcium, potassium, manganese, zinc and iodine in the salt. Either way these impurites are there all your really doing is adding more salt. For example if I have 70% sodium 4.28% iron, magnesium calcium potassium, magnese, zinc and iodine, and I add more water, The ratios are still the same, but the sodium takes over and it gives it a white color. Least in my mind. The only thing your doing is reducing the amount that's there by weight. If I have 1000 pounds of salt, your going to see more white then anything.

Really want some fun, build a cold smoker and smoke your sea salt. Sprinkle a little hickory smoked sea salt over your steak mmmm yummy.  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

You can't boil off minerals. If you could you'd boil off the salt since it is a mineral. 

I'll have to get back to you on the math. I'm still doing my guzintas.

----------


## jcullen24

Get one of these....

https://www.coppermasters.com/prod_d...php?iProdId=27 

Fill it with seawater.  Have a collection jar on the condenser end to catch the fresh water. 
When the pot gets to about a quarter full refill with fresh sea water as Rick suggested.

----------


## kyratshooter

You guys are really over-complicating this.  It is a survival skill from before there was an official stone age.  I am sure pre-humans were along with the other animals that sought out the salt licks to cure their craving for salt in any area they dwelled.  

There are archeological sites in the Ohio Valley where they have recovered the evaporating pans used by the Indians at the salt licks on the Scioto River.  They are simple shallow clay bowls the Indians filled with water from the salt licks that feed into the river.  They filled them and let the sun do the work.

One of the most famous salt licks in the world is only 10 miles from my house.  It is a place called big Bone Lick, named after the mamoth, Giant Sloth and other megafauna remains scattered about the springs.  We kicked a mamoth tooth out of the ground the last time I camped there.  It was on the maps being made of North America before Jamestown or Qubec had been founded in 1607.     

Our ancestors boiled salt in simple iron and copper pots until they had enough to do what they needed.  

It is not complicated unless you make it that way.  The salt may be brown, gray, green or purple, as long as it cures the meat and gets the minerals into your system that is all that matters.   

You can do it the hard way or you can do it the easy way, or you can worry about it until you get an ulcer.  Just make sure you have about 100 pounds per person per year in your long term stores.

----------


## jcullen24

Excellent post Krayt!

----------


## Batch

Scrape the salt off of the leaves of mangroves. Oh, and by the way, if you do worry about this until you get an ulcer. Bark extracts from the red mangrove have been used to treat gastric ulcers. So stick that in you dried mangrove bud and smoke it.  :Wink: 

http://www.eattheweeds.com/mangroves...uck-masters-2/

----------


## Chris

I believe there are areas... maybe it was Sardinia or Sicily, where they still harvest salt from the ocean by evaporation it in huge flat areas that look like rice paddies near the coast.

Ya... Google image is my friend:

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Aoao8gSz3OjNDw

----------


## crashdive123

Years ago I was on a wind surfing trip to Bonaire.  There were quite a few of the salt evaporation ponds like the ones in the image link that Chris posted.

----------


## finallyME

In my area, salt isn't that much of a problem.  Apparently there is almost 5 billion tons of salt in the lake near my house.  2.5 million tons are commercially extracted from it annually.  http://ut.water.usgs.gov/greatsaltlake/

To the OP, just do this.  Fill a pot with sea water, and then leave it out in the sun.  A couple of days later, fill it up again.  Repeat for a month or two, then just leave it to completely dry up.  Super easy.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I believe there are areas... maybe it was Sardinia or Sicily, where they still harvest salt from the ocean by evaporation it in huge flat areas that look like rice paddies near the coast.
> 
> Ya... Google image is my friend:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Aoao8gSz3OjNDw


There are also huge salt evaporation ponds in the San Fransisco Bay area.  

Salt evaporation is big business in many third world coastal nations.  A small farmer can build a series of evaporation ponds and have a constant supply of salt to harvest.  They can make a subsistance living on just a couple of acres even if the ground can not be used for agriculture.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Years ago I was on a wind surfing trip to Bonaire.  There were quite a few of the salt evaporation ponds like the ones in the image link that Chris posted.


Pssst!....Can you picture Crash wind surfing?

----------


## Rick

No but I can picture him para sailing from the back of the sub. The Chief of the Boat gets to do anything he wants.

Captain: "We have two Russian subs in the vicinity. I want absolute quiet."
XO: "Uh, Captain...The Chief....." Points toward surface.
Captain: "Again!?

----------


## crashdive123

> Pssst!....Can you picture Crash wind surfing?


Since you asked.....  These where a while ago - I was about your age Cowboy.

This is me sailing in Bonnaire.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Our rental vehicle.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Had a few sails to choose from.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here I am rigging an 11 sq meter sail at our local sailing spot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Oh, and here is a picture of some of the salt harvesting operation.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Uhh after reading this thread.... I can spend $2 for a year supply and put it inside the bomb shelter. Just sayin....

----------


## crashdive123

Where's the fun in that?

----------


## sombreiro

Way of making salt at home
Place 5 liters of seawater in large pan, gives about 100 grams of salt.
Check the height of the water and divide by nine and mark this point.
Heat the water without boiling. In the oven at 70-90ºC until only get this ninth.
Remove the water discarding waste.
Replace the pan and mark a fifth of the height.
Heat the water until this fifth part.
What is at the bottom of the pot is Sal.
Pass a water strainer and discard the water
The strainer is 1st quality salt.

----------


## hunter63

sombreiro

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
There is an intro section if you would care to say hello....at

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## Mazer

Go get a cookie sheet, a pail of salt water, pour water onto cookie sheet, set in sun to dry, scrape off salt

----------


## Wildling

I don't have even $2, but did buy in bulk a couple of years ago  :Wink:    This is very helpful information for me for when I run out of what I have.

----------


## Fixit

Seem like a day for old threads. On a side note same system will get you sulfur from a sulfur spring .

----------


## hunter63

I would have to add salt to water, the boil it back down around here....
No sea water here...and haven't seen a "salt lick" for a long time.

----------


## kyratshooter

deleted due to complete repition

----------


## Gauge0317

I used to live on the ocean and had the same question put a bowl in the center of a pot with a lid...invert the lid so the condensation drains into the bowl. uploadfromtaptalk1456439709208.jpg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------

